

Document: ObamaCare contractor faces mid-March deadline or disaster - emkemp
http://thehill.com/blogs/healthwatch/health-reform-implementation/195851-document-obamacare-contractor-faces-mid

======
hga
Overstates the case, I think.

The insurers cannot bill their subsidized clients for the correct amount
without knowing their subsidies, so that's either working now generally or
there will be total hell to pay (as people don't get what they need or sums
are grabbed back by the government).

So they can simply bill the government, and reconciliation can happen later.
If this or doesn't become Plan B, then, whoa, I don't know what to say.
Accenture had better put some of its "project is in trouble" teams on this,
coming up to speed on the existing stuff and accomplishing these things by
these deadlines sounds very very difficult to me, and impossible with
Accenture's usual quality of consultant.

